# Partial Lunar Eclipse



## dw1305 (16 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 
I've just been out and at 22:30 the <"partial lunar eclipse"> is quite impressive. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (17 Jul 2019)

Unfortunately it was a total lunar eclipse where I was.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jul 2019)

Hi all,





mort said:


> Unfortunately it was a total lunar eclipse where I was.


Cloudy in the North and West of the UK I think. 

The moon was just rising, and our back garden faces SE across open country. The top two thirds of the moon was obscured but what was most striking thing was that the remaining third was a deep red/orange colour. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (17 Jul 2019)

Missed it, now i have to make a note in my agenda or i'm going to miss it again.

Now when it comes to moon, i actualy have a question.. I can't realy get my head around the Waxing and Waning Gibbous






All the others make sense as it is the earth casting a concave shadow on the moon with the sun in our back.. In the Wadding and Waxing phase the shade is convex?? At least i guess it can't be a shade but a dark area we can't see. But how is it created, what's actualy the moon vs earth vs sun possition in this phase?


----------



## Edvet (17 Jul 2019)

Straight line over a sphere seen at an angle. ( paint half a balloon and turn it a bit)


----------



## mort (17 Jul 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Cloudy in the North and West of the UK I think.



I'm in Norwich and it was under a complete blanket of cloud. Had even gone to the trouble of getting my telescope out of the loft.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





mort said:


> I'm in Norwich and it was under a complete blanket of cloud.


Bad luck. There isn't another one until <"16 May 2022*">.*

Also I'm not convinced about this "driest part of Britain" malarkey. 

I was at UEA Saturday a fortnight ago, rained all day. Didn't have suitable clothing, couldn't find anywhere to eat in town because it was "Lord Mayor's Procession" etc.

Got back to Corsham about 23:00 to be told it had been lovely and sunny all day.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (17 Jul 2019)

Edvet said:


> Straight line over a sphere seen at an angle. ( paint half a balloon and turn it a bit)



Ok thanks.. After some imaginary thinking that would be something like this.. 




the dark part indeed aint shadow it's the dark side we never see. And since its a globe it gradualy darkens in a convex shape..


----------



## mort (17 Jul 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Also I'm not convinced about this "driest part of Britain" malarkey.
> 
> I was at UEA Saturday a fortnight ago, rained all day.



They have a good weather forecasting station on top of the uea between the environment and biology blocks. Spent a fair bit of time up there during my oceans and atmosphere modules. They should know what they are talking about but I'd hate to see how much rain the wettest parts of the country get.


----------



## sparkyweasel (17 Jul 2019)

Here's an animation of the moon's phases.


----------



## zozo (17 Jul 2019)

sparkyweasel said:


> Here's an animation of the moon's phases.





Actualy stupid, that i never googled this in English than i would have found this.. In my native language never realy found a conclusive answer, probably using the wrong terms.. Actualy i never gave it much tought, But lately noticed it on a clear night riding towards the moon. And thought how can the moon be egg shaped if the dark part is the earths shadow?


----------

